# Kitchen Before & After (lots of pics)



## handyguys (May 15, 2009)

OK - Here are some pictures.





^^ Wet wall before. Metal cabs below, vinyl floor, rolling dishwasher on left, refrigerator on left outside of picture. Picture taken from doorway between kitchen and dining room.





Wall between kitchen and dining room to be replaced by peninsula. 

OK - So after. The wall between the kitchen and dining room was removed and a peninsula in its place with a cabinet below. All new cabs, floor, walls, electrical, plumbing, lighting. Doors and windows are still original.

After pictures....


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 15, 2009)

Hey, you said lots of pictures!! 
Very nice job  :
We need to redo our kitchen - but no tthis year
So I stripped & I am repainting the cabinets for now


----------



## handyguys (May 15, 2009)

I did put a lot of pictures but then found I was restricted to four. I may do a post at my site with a bunh of pictures in the next couple weeks. New posts shows go up every Thursday at 5Pm ET.


----------



## BigSis (Jun 17, 2009)

oh my gosh that is lovely! nice work


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2009)

I see a board between the dishwasher and stove to support the end of the counter top.

How is that board fastened to the floor, wall and counter top?  I guess you have to be careful pulling the dishwasher and stove out for repairs so as not to knock that board loose?

What are your thoughts on stainless steel appliances.  On other boards people have said they look nice when they're clean, but they're hard to keep clean because every time you touch the stainless steel it leaves fingerprints that continuously need to be cleaned off.  Your thoughts?


----------



## handyguys (Jun 18, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I see a board between the dishwasher and stove to support the end of the counter top.
> 
> How is that board fastened to the floor, wall and counter top?  I guess you have to be careful pulling the dishwasher and stove out for repairs so as not to knock that board loose?



Good eye Nestor. The board between the stove and dishwasher is attached to blocking in the wall and directly to the floor. The granite top is attached to the board, and cabinets, with silicone.

I used long screws and went at an angle. Sort of pocket hole style, or, you could say, toe nailed but with long screws. In the back, against the wall, I just drive the screws in. In the front I made a nice countersink for the screw head because I was worried it would show. In the end, it doesn't. 

So, attachment before counters was three long screws. The addition of the top with silicone adds another dimension of strength. That board had very little play before the tops went in and now that the top is attached has ZERO play. 





Nestor_Kelebay said:


> What are your thoughts on stainless steel appliances.  On other boards people have said they look nice when they're clean, but they're hard to keep clean because every time you touch the stainless steel it leaves fingerprints that continuously need to be cleaned off.  Your thoughts?



Yes, they can be hard to keep looking pristine. This kitchen has a mix of brands (Bosch dishwasher, Kenmore stove, Whirlpool fridge, Microwave I forget, whirlpool maybe). The stainless really varies as to its receptiveness to fingerprints. Many manufactures have coatings and stuff that minimize fingerprints. There is also faux stainless that may stay cleaner. There are also cleaners that do a great job in shining stainless right up.

I would follow the specific recommendations for cleaning the specific appliance. I have heard that some stainless does have a clearcoat finish and that some harsh cleaning agents can remove that finish.

A little soap and water should be all you need usually.

Some more pictures and a podcast about the process is here
Episode #65 - A Handyguys Kitchen


----------



## meikitchens (Aug 6, 2009)

Great difference. You have done a nice work.


----------



## Fencefence (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow amazing job - it looks awesome!

If you are looking for a fence contractor anywhere from Miami to a Birmingham fence company then you can find them all at the North American Fence Builders Association.


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow that is a nice one... amazing


----------



## handyguys (Aug 24, 2009)

macro01, Fencefence, meikitchens, BigSis, DaveyDIY,
Thanks so much for your kind feedback!


----------



## jimoct09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Of course ! This is nice job. These all pictures will be helpful to know your work.

We appreciate your work.


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow what a difference.  Looks great !  Do those cabinets have a glaxe on them ?  What color granite did you use ?  I loke the flooring contrast with the cabinets & possibly the glaze color is in the flooring- right ?


----------



## PaintIdeas (Oct 26, 2009)

I must say, I am really impressed. Do you want to come and do my kitchen?


----------



## paula29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazing work, really. I bet you feel great every time you enter your kitchen now.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks again to those who commented. Not my kitchen though. Its my parents house, the house I grew up in. I do not know the granite color. My mother picked it out from a local distributor. She even picked the specific slab and got to specify where certain "swirls" would be in relation the edges and orientation. It all got marked out with chalk so they would cut the right sections from the slab. The floor was brazian cherry? Santos mahogany? I forget. More on the floor here Episode #63 &#8211; Handyguy Hardwood Floors and more on the kitchen project over all here Episode #65 &#8211; A Handyguys Kitchen


----------



## Tyler756 (Nov 15, 2009)

where did you get your cabinets from? they look great!
____________________
Discount cabinets


----------



## Lilyput (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the color!  it looks so pristine really, great job


----------



## handyguys (Jun 9, 2010)

angelina - If you have a question about some aspect of home improvement please search and look for an answer, your question may have been asked previously. If you cant find your answer then feel free to post it in the appropriate forum section.


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice pictures... It looks so much better than before!  And yes, the colors looks perfect!


----------



## bedworldnet (Jun 17, 2010)

I thought i will see hundreds of pics... 
By the way nice kitchen Revelation. Color combination is excellent.


----------



## hotiso (Jun 17, 2010)

WOWWWWWWW. I literally said that when I saw the final picture. Thats an amazing turn around. Im hoping mine will be that close. All I have are before pictures right now haha. With a dream.

But excellent work!!!


----------



## iadubber (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## Tonni (Dec 19, 2010)

I really like the way you brought the tile backsplash all the way down to the granite countertop on this kitchen remodel project. Nice job!


----------



## holdnstorage10 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice pictures...nice design...Ive looked the pictures for ideas, but how I can get any ideas when the pictures aren't taken from the same angle or at least even show the same walls/space?


----------



## Antwan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
Im a bit confused about what is the best way to do my kitchen.
Do I remove the old kitchen cabinets and have the floor tiled and then put new cabinets on top. Or do I remove and have the new kitchen fitted. Then have the kitchen floor tiled last. I dont know what to do. im a bit of a newbie when it comes to diy. The tiles I havent decided whether to use porcelain or cermaic. So if someone also knows whats best to use. I have 4 kids under 5 who can be heavy handed so must be able to stand the jumping and running of kids.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 10, 2011)

nice work! impressive changes!


----------

